# My Radiation Treatment



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Had my first targeted radiation treatment yesterday. Tummy not feeling so good today. I will have a total of 5 treatments. These are a lower dose than last time so that, hopefully, my white blood count won't go so far down.:thumbsup:

I have told the doctors that no matter what happens, I will NOT do chemo again. They had wanted me to do chemo again this time because of the cancer recurrence.:angry:


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I'm so sorry you have to go through this.


----------



## JulietsMommy (Oct 1, 2012)

Praying for you, and hope all works out!! Juliet sends hugs and kisses your way! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Daisy's Mommie (Sep 24, 2012)

You are in my prayers. Please, stay strong in the Lord. He is our one and only hope in this world.


----------



## Oakley Jackson (Feb 7, 2013)

Sending prayers and hugs to you!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Sending you Kitzi kisses & lots of warm wishes for quick recovery Lynn! You will be in our thoughts & prayers!:wub::wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Lynn - we never got word from you, just through someone else, what the outcome of the surgery was? Did they get all the spots? I didn't even know you were still going to need radiation. I know that pinpoint radiation has worked for many and hoping it will for you. Sending :smootch:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I hope all goes well with your treatment and you recover quickly.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Snowbody said:


> Lynn - we never got word from you, just through someone else, what the outcome of the surgery was? Did they get all the spots? I didn't even know you were still going to need radiation. I know that pinpoint radiation has worked for many and hoping it will for you. Sending :smootch:


Sue -- I think that one crutch has been going to your head. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:

I know that Lynne Girdner (Angel's Mom) posted when I was still in the hospital, but then I posted this thread:

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/49-anything-goes/135418-home-hospital.html

Frankly, if this was my first bout with cancer, I wouldn't have had to do the radiation, but because I've had cancer before, they want to be safe. That's the same reason that they wanted to do Chemo. The Chemo would be for the entire body in case there was cancer lurking elsewhere in my body. The radiation is targeted just to the site of the tumors on my liver.

I'm thankful that we got these very, very, very early. The radiation isn't that bad. Just makes me nauseaus for a day or two. But it's a lot better than any of the other stuff I've gone through. 

Thanks for everyone's prayers and well wishes.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Lynn, hope you don't endure too much as far as side effects from the radiation. 

Prayers, hugs for you to feel better quickly.:hugging:

At least you still have your sense of humor.....regarding Sue's crutch going ther her head. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Thoughts and prayers go out to you Lynn that you do not have to endure much pain and discomfort during your treatments.


----------



## IvysMom (Dec 24, 2012)

Sending wishes for full return to good health to you. I hope the radiation process will be as easy for you as possible.


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

Lynn, I hope it gets better for you. My co-worker has just returned to work part time. She finished chemo and now has to do 30 radiation treatments. We're all thinking about you.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Thinking about you Lynn. Hope you are feeling better very, very soon!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Thinking about you Lynn and hoping you're not uncomfortable too long.


and some kisses from the munchkin:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Sue -- I think that one crutch has been going to your head. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:
> 
> I know that Lynne Girdner (Angel's Mom) posted when I was still in the hospital, but then I posted this thread:
> 
> ...


Lynn - it's not the one crutch going to my head. I never saw that thread which I know doubly for sure since I didn't reply on it...and you know me. I read and reply!! I've just missed getting on here at times since my leg since I couldn't comfortably sit at my desk. I had only seen Lynne's thread and at that point she said things went well and I think that you would fill us in. My bad for missing it. Glad the radiation is bearable.


----------



## sdubose (Feb 21, 2012)

I'm sorry you're feeling bad Lynn. You will be is my prayers.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Lynn,

You are so strong... I will be praying for you.

Healing vibes your way....


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Somebody I know posted this on Face Book, don't know if it would help you.

Cancer is not a Disease - It's a Survival Mechanism (Book Excerpt)

I did not read the complete article, it's long. For the little a read I can agree with some of it.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I would rather have radiation than chemo..I'm sorry you have to do the radiation and endure the discomfort, though...hang in there, Lynn..you can do it...hope you feel better...I do hope you will make sure to keep check on your white count..you don't want to let that get too low, again..big ((hugs)):grouphug::wub:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I'll be praying for you!


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Thinking of you.Hope All Is Getting Better.*
*Still sending some prayers your way.*
*Take good care of yourself.*
*Nickee in Pa**


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Lynn .. the prayers continue for your complete recovery! Please just don't overdo!!!


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

I hope you feel better soon. I just prayed for you just now. Take care and keep us posted.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

So very sorry you have to go through this again. Wishing you the best.


----------



## Betty Johnson (Feb 24, 2013)

You are in our thoughts and prayers. Hugs and puppy kisses being sent your way.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Sending you huge virtual hugs!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Sorry you are going through this...feel better soon.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

I hope this all goes well for you Lynn and not too many side effects. You have been though enough already. Edie


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Sending prayers your way and big hugs!


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

Dearest Lynn,

:innocent::innocent::innocent:Sending good vibes for fast recovery:innocent::innocent::innocent:




*


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

Loves and hugs, girl. Hang in there and know you are in our prayers and thoughts!!! You will feel better soon!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I hope it will be over soon,having been through both, radiation was easier but it seemed to take longer to start feeling better. I was so tired from radiation where chemo made me so sick and the side effects , the sweats and the feeling at I was being cooked from the inside out...that I couldn't remember much else...
Praying it will be done soon and you'll be feeling better.
HUGS!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Lynn, sending prayers your way.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Lynn, as always ... you are in my thoughts and prayers. Love and hugs.


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Just a suggestion...when I had radiation I blistered badly. Fresh Aloe Leaves sliced and put into ziplock bags and placed in the freezer helped SO much!!! I have a wonderful neighbor who has her own aloe bush and I always came home to a stocked freezer. Not sure where you live, so it may not be an option. You can buy aloe at the store...keep it refrigerated and use as needed.*


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm sorry you aren't feeling well, but glad that you are doing the radiation treatment. Hopefully this will keep the cancer at bay for good this time!

Is the the same type of internal radiation you had before or are they actually zapping you with rays this time?

I do hope you are taking time off work for all this!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

*I'm so sorry*

Lynn...I feel so badly that I wasn't here and didn't know u were in the hospital. I hope and pray that your radiation zaps those suckers for good! Who took care of your babies? Are you going to be home for a while? Bless your heart girl..you are amazing! Sending you love...and lots of big old hugs.:hugging:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Glad to hear "no chemo" Lynn. I will hold you in my heart/prayers. I know you are strong, but everyone has to "let down" at some point---so don't be afraid to let us know when you are hurting. We want to be here w/you in spirit at least. Sending love.


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Just letting you know I am thinking and praying for you today :wub:


----------

